

Remember To Make It Easy To Buy - kyle-burton
http://www.innovationontherun.com/remember-to-make-it-easy-to-buy/
Building a successful product is hard.  You think so much about what features a user needs and how you can have a better product than your competition, how you can win.  However, sometimes we forget an important part of the process, how do I make it easy for a customer to buy.
======
schtog
funny i was just thinking about payment methods.

why dont more services just offer an activation code via sms?

i do not want to giveout my visa left and right and it is too complicated
anyway.

but just sending an sms and getting a verification code is simple and safe and
fast.

